# CPU & GPU Temp für G15 Refresh?



## WeisserHelge (6. April 2008)

*CPU & GPU Temp für G15 Refresh?*

Hi Leute,

bin seit Tagen auf der Suche nach nem Applet für meine G15 Refresh, dass CPU & GPU Temps anzeigen kann.

Bevor jetzt die altbekannten Links ala G15-Applets.de und ähnliches kommen - die habe ich alle schon durch und nichts hat funktioniert, da sich die Dateien gar nicht erst herunterladen lassen.

Ein Applet hat den Namen: C2DtoG15 1.1.0.0.zip

Dieses kommt meinen Vorstellungen sehr nahe, allerdings gibts nur 2 Seiten für den Download der Datei. Bei einer startet der Download gar nicht erst und bei der 2. gibts den Download nur für registrierte User und selbst als mich registrierte startete der Download nicht.

Probleme mit meiner Verbindung kann ich ausschliessen, da alle anderen Downloads mit 1650kb/s laufen.

Hat jemand die Datei oder weiß jemand wo der Download funktioniert???

Btw, MBM5 funktioniert auch nicht, da mein Board gar nicht erst erkannt wird 

Danke schonmal


----------

